# Lol it happens all the time! XD



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well i made a little Comic as me being a pred-alien :-D and when my fish stare at me :shock: well here's the comic:








LOL it's a cheesy comic XD haha


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Cute! I love anything cheesy, especially those jokes on Popsicle sticks!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

XD lol!!


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

I know the feeling on this one!

Hilarous xD Thanks fer sharing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hehe your welcome :3 and thanks


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

You should draw one about the 'disappearing' acts some bettas pull on their owners xD


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i should XP maybe later


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol thats adorable!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

I love it! XD

Great drawings!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks  i can't do more comics of my fish momentarily because some people want me continue another story i have running through comics XP am gonna try to finish it up today


----------

